# Foods!



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have 4 RBPs in a 55 gallon tank. They are roughly 3-5 inches big I have no idea just a guess from looking. Since I've got them they've been eating bloodworms, beefheart, raw shrimp and feeders. I am wanting to know what is some good food I can pick up at the local Walmart to feed them. Nothing that I have to spend time cooking or soaking in sh*t. Just something I can have in my freezer or fridge and just throw in there? Also with raw shrimp do I keep them frozen or do I thaw them out first?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Every question you've just asked here can be easily found in the "feeding and nutrition" section of the forums or even google.com, yet again to be honest a lot of it is actually common sense. Forums are a repository for info, not spoon feeding...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally i feed different kinds of fish fillets (the varied the better) and shrimp as staple... anyway you should read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=4


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you! I just tried tilapia last night and they loved it!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Personally i feed different kinds of fish fillets (the varied the better) and shrimp as staple... anyway you should read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=4


x2

You can also use this as a guide for avoiding foods that contain "Thiaminase"...

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_1/thiaminase.htm


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

i feed frozen smelt but its kinda hard to get unless you know were to fish them but feeders, shrimp, blood worm, cuts of fresh water fish (talapia, salmon, trout..last 2 are a bit costly)are all amazing foods, as for defrosting the shrimp just toss it in the tank frozen when it thaws they will eat it it ususaly only takes about 5 mins or so thats what i do with my smelts and it seems to work


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i wouldnt feed beefhart as a meal IMO 
i would only feed that as a 3month or soo treat ..
You can feed tilapia, scallops, raw shrimp
for best coloration this can help including with good water chemistry
You can also stuff Hikari pellets in the shrimp or tilapia thats what i do and it's giving my red a pretty nice color


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

i use hikari cichlid gold as a staple along with smelt. Shrimp sometimes depending if they are sale lol


----------

